# Bbb - Makes The 1500 Mark!



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BBB

Thank-you for all of your efforts - This site would not be as great as it is without you and our Moderators









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way To Go BBB 1500 mark
















Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

1500 - Wow! In dog posts that puts you up there with Thor and HootBob. Congrats.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

*B*right, *B*odacious *B*enefactor! Congrats!

Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go BBB! Whoo Hoo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations BBB
Great work

sunny sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

BBB, I must congratulate you...and get credit for another post.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and glad you are back to posting again!!!!

I've come up with a new award!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat BBB....























Looking forward to seeing you and your family at the Spring Rally


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, BBB. Thanks for all your great info!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> BBB, I must congratulate you...and get credit for another post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


summergames 84 - that was cheap. But well done


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Congratulations and glad you are back to posting again!!!!
> 
> I've come up with a new award!
> 
> ...


Great find, Y-Guy







But, do you have replacement bags for that? (Wait - ask those Canadian Geese - word is they've got extras). Anyway, that bag is gonna get worn out goin' back & forth between BBB, Professor PDX & Moosegut!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

BBB,

Congrads and thank you for all of the help. Keep up the good work!!!

I shall enjoy a nice cold Makers Mark Wisky on the rock in your honor this evening!!!!

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BBB...I just wanted to say...you talk too much sometimes. Wait...maybe I'm mistaking. Anyway, nice job.


----------

